# i no, its a long shot to ask here but..



## AmonRa (Aug 21, 2004)

does ne 1 no of ne online RP clans that arent tied to one specific game?


----------



## Ahdkaw (Aug 22, 2004)

Other than http://www.theoldergamers.com/ which is designed for those of us older than the general age of over 30, no.


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 22, 2004)

well i think im abit too young for that by about 20 years or so ^_^


----------



## scalem X (Aug 26, 2004)

well I now some clans but most are for shoot 'em up's and all are belgian sorry.


----------

